# White milky discharge after ovulation



## MummyMandi

Hey :)
Thank you for reading my post.
I just wondered if you could help me out with something...
i yesterday or the day before because i had all the signs and now today (TMI) i am having white milky discharge a lil sticky.. with no smell...

i read that you normally dry up after ovulation.. is this a good sign for pregnancy i know you dont get signs right away but this never happens to me i only ever got white milky discharge when i was pregnant with my little Angel Baby Scarlett Rose.. so do you think this is a good sign has it ever happened to you and you turned out pregnant?

Thank youuu this means more to me than you will ever know :) <3


----------



## MummyMandi

I am also having light cramping still after ovulation .<3


----------



## jojo74

Hi mummymandi, I too have those symptoms, I never have cramps after ovulation, but have had light cramps since Sunday, I also have creamy White cm, I do remember with my ds that I had lots of cm, how many dpo are u? Xx


----------



## MummyMandi

i think i only ovulated yesterday or the day before... and i never normally get this discharge after ovulation... i only ever had this discharge with my first baby Scarlett Rose.. how many days are you luv?


----------



## jojo74

I am 3/4 dpo, as soon as I had ovulated and temps went up that's when it started!


----------



## MummyMandi

yeah my temp went up today too from 97.1 to 97.6
i read online that if your temp goes back to the same temp as post O you havent concieved is that true i only read it once....?


----------



## jojo74

Your to shud go up after ovulation, if u have conceived it will stay up, some ladies get an implantation dip about 7-10 dpo but it doesn't always happen. How long have u been ttc? How wonderful wud a Xmas bfp be !!!!!! X


----------



## MummyMandi

Oh My Gosshhhhhhh!!!! I knowwwwww Id love thatt! :D

It would make me want to actually celebrate Christmas this year...
I have been trying since October as..me and my partner lost our daughter Scarlett Rose at 39 weeks of pregnancy in September and this literally the only this keeping me sane!

so.. if your temp goes up to the same as post O ... the day after O thats ok?

<3


----------



## jojo74

Oh mummymandi, I am so so sorry, I can't begin to imagine what u going through, u poor thing, I hope u are ok, I am praying for a bfp for u for xmas xxxx

I don't understand what u mean re temps, do u mean pre ovulation? My temps are normally 36.3 pre ovulation then they go up to 36.7 post ovulation, sorry if I am being stupid! Xx


----------



## MummyMandi

Aww dont be silly your not being stupid haha.
yeah sorry pre ovulation... my temp is only as little bit higher that pre ovulation my temp dropped at O but now there only a lil higher than my pre O temps... heres my chart its a bit sall over the place TBH... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/329fa0

.and loosing Scarlett was the hardest thing ever to deal with our lifes and words are completely shattered this is the only thing i think is keeping us going and sane.
<3:hugs:


----------



## Mama627

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :cry:

I think the significance of creamy CM depends on what's normal for you. For me, I get loads of creamy CM every month after O. I don't think anything of it. Other people swear it's a sign of being preggo... So I guess if it's new for you, take it as a good sign.


----------



## MummyMandi

Hopefully ...:)
ahhh what date you going to test??


----------



## Mrslindsaylu

I believe white milky discharge is usually a sign of progesterone... which is perfect for after ovulation! Good luck!


----------

